# grand river report



## spikekayak (Sep 6, 2007)

six of us fished the long wall sunday and we all got skunked ... ironhead had a nice ten pounder but lost her at the wall , that was as good as it got for us. high winds had everything muddy . we used spoons and spinners and i think buckeye fly even used a spork. i still would rather fish than work . fish were jumping and rolling and we saw eight or ten caught .


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

I was in the river in waders and fished several holes. Water is too low and clear. Nothing doing execpt the occassional rock bass or sheephead hitting jig and maggot.

Dock Time


----------



## l3ig_l3ass (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure what exactly you guys are doing or NOT doing....but i caught 7 on saturday and 5 on sunday. Getting ready to head down to the grand around 4pm. Try fishing in the river using black and red jigs...alot of they guys i was fishing with was hiting good on them. i am using some fresh sacs that are producing nicely myself. Good luck fishing guys. i will let you know how i do tonight.....


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

Fishin musician and I where one of many boats trolling the grand we went 4 for 5 they all came from the cost gard station to the turning basin. on #12 HJ's. fire tiger jointed and non jointed and blue & silver jointed took all.

THERE'S ONE!!!


----------



## l3ig_l3ass (Oct 12, 2007)

Just got home around 7:30 tonight....caught 4 on egg sacs and hooked up with a few on spoons that got an "early release" .....should be back out on thursday as long as the fish are biting.....Heck, even if they aren't biting i will be out cursing at them.....Catch ya'll on the river


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hit em pretty good on saturday. on white zonkers and olive buggers. last weeks rain livened up the fish that were there, and the river has a decent flow going.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

went 6 for 17 on sunday and 12 for 25 or so on monday in 3 hours, that doesnt even compare to the centerpinners that I fished with. The fish are loaded in the grand you just need to look for them think deep when the water is that low, but not anymore


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

I am sorry but this is becoming a pet peeve of mine... If the fish was lost how do you know it wasn't 10.3lbs or maybe 9lb,8,7,15... I realize you are guesstimating but you could always just call it a nice fish or if you must a fish probably around 10 lbs... I had a musky on with love2troll yesterday and I had it within 15 feet of me the fish I could see clearly was over 40 inches but could of been as big as 50... I will never know after only seeing it thrash and fight in the water... Even after bringing in the fish it would be hard to estimate the weight accurately without a scale... O ya and most fisherman make a habit of exaggerating...which makes the problem worse...


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

DanAdelman said:


> I am sorry but this is becoming a pet peeve of mine... If the fish was lost how do you know it wasn't 10.3lbs or maybe 9lb,8,7,15... I realize you are guesstimating but you could always just call it a nice fish or if you must a fish probably around 10 lbs... I had a musky on with love2troll yesterday and I had it within 15 feet of me the fish I could see clearly was over 40 inches but could of been as big as 50... I will never know after only seeing it thrash and fight in the water... Even after bringing in the fish it would be hard to estimate the weight accurately without a scale... O ya and most fisherman make a habit of exaggerating...which makes the problem worse...


40 or 50 inches??????


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

DanAdelman said:


> ... O ya and most fisherman make a habit of exaggerating...which makes the problem worse...



Nope. That doesn't happen Dan.    

The stories are half the fun of fishin. Whoppers....that's what my mom used to call them.


----------



## spikekayak (Sep 6, 2007)

are you sure it was a musky? maybe it was a steelie or carp or gar , gar look like musky .cut me some slack , pet peeve .


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I very well could of been a musky I have seen only one caught but it was a very big one. Good job again with the fish.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

ya my bad not trying to be negative...
glad to see you caught some fish... It just cracks me up when describing a fish that was never caught with the exact weight and measurements... i didn't mean to call you specifically out....good luck to ya and next time you will have a picture of the 10lber that didn't get away...


----------



## spikekayak (Sep 6, 2007)

apology accepted , Nancy


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

since we are complaining I'm not big on 4/8 for thing myself. I have an old friend that use to set the hook on every bump in the water and of course it was always a fish he just missed. I guess if you are describing the amount of hook-ups you had it lends credence to your methods as being half right since you are not landing the fish but seem to be getting them to bite  I don't know it just sounds like a batting statistic to me?


----------

